
You Can Mark 'Fire Tornado' Off Your 2020 Apocalypse Bingo Card - etxm
https://earther.gizmodo.com/you-can-mark-fire-tornado-off-your-2020-apocalypse-bing-1844739302
======
dhosek
I have a chapter in the novel I'm writing set in Hiroshima the day of the
bombing. One of the aftermaths of the bombing was fire tornadoes. I didn't
know how to describe them (and had envisioned a whirling cone of flames).
Seeing video posted of this (it never occurred to me that I'd ever be able to
see video of fire tornadoes) is really helpful in adding detail to that
chapter of the book.

------
thelastinuit
I think i’m going to lose: missing Alien Invasion Tomato Monster Mexican
Armada and An Asteroid And All Sorts Of Things.

------
etxm
Better video here, 140+ MPh winds.

[https://earther.gizmodo.com/watch-this-terrifying-new-
footag...](https://earther.gizmodo.com/watch-this-terrifying-new-footage-of-
californias-fire-t-1828399515)

------
anm89
Please keep garbage off of HN. Thanks

~~~
etxm
Feel free to help by clicking that “logout” button.

~~~
anm89
Yeah I'll put that right on my 2020 apocalypse bucket list along with trying
these 4 weird tricks that doctors hate.

